# Need to build a BULLETPROOF sit/stay--down/stay



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

just had Ben neutered. he has an abdominal incision due to a retained testicle they never found....off do do ultrasounds later i suppose...GRR--anyway-i posted a while back that we were rejected at one clinic due to his fearful reactivity. not aggression per se but definitely not seeing me as someone he has to listen to under those circumstances. so they said " not today go get him a muzzle."

so we went to a different clinic-one he is used to and has a vet who used to have a working line female from the same breeder. He was "obnoxious" to use her words when he was dropped off for the surgery and he needed to be sedated today to accept a muzzle and repair a popped stitch.
well, this vet whom i respect read me the riot act.
"you need to train this dog! a police dog will tear a criminal up but will not bite the policeman or anyone else he is not supposed to bite." She said i needed to contact the breeder for some training(the breeder is a schutzhund champion/trainer) ...
i tried to explain that Ben is well behaved at home with clients that come to my home. we have a tightly controlled routine. no barking, go to your place , down stay. 
but in the last couple weeks he showed agression(not snarling growling--but more like barking straining at the leash male chest out i am the boss here who are you?.
last week i made a date with a girl who works at the vet we went to today and we worked for about 2 hrs on both of our dogs approching each other and me turning and sayin "let's go" everytime ben got excited. at the end of 2 hours we were able to walk together as two couples side by side and at the end they were able to be friendly and calm with each other-tho we didnt let them off the leash.
I called my breeder and told her about all of this and she said basically to get him to be able to tolerate the vets by going there a lot and just sitting there or hanging out and leaving. with aggression to other dogs she said i need to build my sit/stays with exposure to dogs very frequently getting to the point where he will obey that when a dog passes by.
SO SORRY THIS IS SO LOOOONG!!
but i really have been trying to take my responsibilities as an owner seriously(we finished 2 classes with the breeder as well.) i work with him every day. he doesnt get his food unless he maintains eye contact, same with getting in and out of cars. i go out doors first. i do beleive in NILIF training.
so how long and how much training for a bulletproof sit/stay down/stay?? i am not a cop, i am just a person but i want that type of obedience for these situations. like if a vet needs to take out a stitch or whatever. the vet said "from what i see--the relationship between the two of you is like two friends. you need to be the dominant one here. " She had a point-he was not listening to me because of his panic. no matter- i need to train for those types of situations...
feeling demoralized right now...sorry.
thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your dog isn't the only who doesn't like the vets office or has a hissy when they try to do something to them..Sure MANY tolerate the vet's office's fine, but don't think your alone in having one who doesnt.

Masi is PETRIFIED of my vet, she will sit in the waiting room for hours, no problem, goes with the techs, no problem, even sit in the exam room no problem, as soon as the vet walks in, forgetaboutit...she is the first dog I've EVER had to muzzle with my vet, I do it for both of their's safety..I know she's 'afraid' but she tolerates things much better with a muzzle on.

As to the other issues your having,,I would continue to meet up with your vet tech friend and work your dogs together..I would also get BACK into training classes with your breeder if you can..it's work work work, train train train, and patience patience patience


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

And don't feel bad about your relationship with your dog - some others have the same problem with their dogs. (Like me!)

I have a 4yo male GSD about whom the behaviorist once told me "That is the most self confident dog of any breed that she had ever encountered". And our ScH trainer told me almost the same thing as you were told - "he figures that you (me) is his friend not his owner" and "he is not afraid of you, with little or no respect". 

The relationship CAN be changed if you work at it! 

Ours has definetly done so, to both of our benefit!


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

also how do i keep this cone on his head without destroying the house?? the vet said "absolutely not" to the BiteNot collar i purchased. "not unless you want him in here again for more chewed stitches" (the collar was fitted to loosely it seems but i still think he can get to them.)
i sure hope we dont have to go in for another testicle! breeder says 30-60 days for the testosterone to go down. 
Other than behavior change is there a blood test to check for testosterone levels that prove the gonads are gone?? seems like there should be!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You just need to keep working on him. Training is an on going process, specially when you have issues. Lakota is the first dog that I have had a problem at the vet with. Now when we pull up she doesn't want to get out of the truck. She shakes like a leaf, if someone tries to hold her she starts flipping out to get away. My vet said "you really have to bring her here more". Personally I've been trying to stay away from the vets office. 
Keep learning about training and behavior. Go to classes & exercise, exercise, exercise.
How old is your dog?


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

How old is your dog?[/QUOTE]



he is exactly a year old

wondering if anyone knows if there is a lab test for testosterone that can ascertain that there is not another testicle in the abdomen? i know ultrasound is used but i was just curious as to whether there is a blood concentration % for intact (one or more testicles ) vs non intact(monorchid with one testicle removed. the vet didnt know.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

FlowersGSD said:


> How old is your dog?


 



> he is exactly a year old
> 
> wondering if anyone knows if there is a lab test for testosterone that can ascertain that there is not another testicle in the abdomen? i know ultrasound is used but i was just curious as to whether there is a blood concentration % for intact (one or more testicles ) vs non intact(monorchid with one testicle removed. the vet didnt know.


Here’s a link with a lot of information on monorchid, cryptorchid vs unilaterally neutered males. I definitely learned something reading through this article!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

FlowersGSD said:


> also how do i keep this cone on his head without destroying the house??


Get a soft cone like this one:










I picked it up at PetCo.


----------

